# V-940 Fogger Replacement Part Question



## Booo (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all! This is my third post, counting a hello over in the welcome forum and I added a reply to the monster Vortex Chiller thread but it appears that thread is finally dead. I actually read the whole thing and I've been inspired to build my own chiller. I got a 400w Gemmy last year and since that was the first fogger I've ever owned I didn't realize that the fog that's produced is as high as it is. Boy, did I learn a lot from that monster thread! So, the plan was to put together the 5 gallon bucket version since it sounds like that's all I really need for the 400w. I gathered all of the materials to start the project this weekend. Well, a few days ago at work a co-worker who is selling all of his Halloween stuff mentioned that he had a fogger he'd sell me and told me later that day after he went home for lunch that it was 1000w. He told me he'd let me know the next day how much he wanted for it. I was pretty excited! He said he thought it came from Party City and they currently sell a 1000w fogger for $60 so I figured I'd be able to get it for $20 or $30. So anyway, he sends me a msg yesterday and says he did some research and the one he has sells for $200 new BUT he's going to GIVE it to me since the hose going from the fluid tank is dry rotted...great! Free is good, especially if it can be repaired and works!

When he gave it to me I immediately recognized the model and knew it was a pretty decent machine... Haha, learned that from the monster thread!

So, now my question is this... Does anyone know where I can find a replacement tube for the V-940? The VEI website doesn't offer parts and my searches have come up with nothing so far. I've called VEI and left a message and sent them an email but no reply so far. The tube looks similar to a lawn mower gas intake line (according to my boyfriend) but the ones I've seen so far are too big. As those of you who have this machine probably know, it's a really tiny tube. Any help or suggestions will be much appreciated!


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Ace has the smaller diameter fuel tubing. Silicone I think.


----------



## Booo (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks BTH!


----------



## Booo (Sep 11, 2011)

I found a fluid tube for the v-940 and put that in the machine and cleaned out the filters that were on either end bit still no fog, no noise, nothing. After that we took the pump apart and cleaned it really good. It was pretty bad with dried up gunk everywhere and also discoloration on the shaft that goes into the coil which got sanded and smoothed down. Put the pump back together and plugged the machine up again. This go around there was actually noise from the pump but it still didn't pump. It should be noted that each time the machine was plugged in a nd turned on it DID heat up.

Ah well, it was worth a shot to fix a free machine and the entire ordeal only cost me $5.33 for the fluid tube and I certainly learned a lot about pumps! Haha, on to plan B ... I'm going to break down and order a new fogger in the next day or so. The 5 gallon bucket for the 400w fogger that DOES work only needs to be painted now. We did a test run on it and it works great thanks to all of the great info from you all. I've already purchased a 60 qt Igloo Cube to make the chiller for the fogger that I'm getting ready to order. Thanks again all!


----------

